# Google Trends's trends on operating systems



## jdereus (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello,

I found some interesting results on Google Trends. It seems there's less interest in these systems.

http://www.google.com/trends?q=freebsd
http://www.google.com/trends?q=linux
http://www.google.com/trends?q=solaris

I found similar results on 'Red Hat'. The topics 'centos' and 'ubuntu' are doing very well.

I was looking for systems that are increasingly interesting the crowd. I think that people are looking for 'appliances'. Even in FreeBSD. Have a look at this:

http://www.google.com/trends?q=pfsense
http://www.google.com/trends?q=maemo
http://www.google.com/trends?q=android


What measurable trends have you seen online?


----------



## darkshadow (Oct 19, 2010)

*hehe*

this http://www.google.com/trends?q=sex&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0 look interesting


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 19, 2010)

Is google trends anything like trying to gauge my cat's health and age by cutting him in half and counting the rings?

http://www.google.com/trends?q=sex,+drugs,+rock+and+roll&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2010)

jdereus said:
			
		

> What measurable trends have you seen online?


http://www.google.com/trends?q=trends

A rise in trend's newsworthiness :e

And Tagalog is the most trendy language?!?


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I tried "sicromoft", "BeefRSD", & "xilnu" and frakly those gurgle trends are pretty useless for us in the Real World.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2010)

You mean that the start and existence of the FreeBSD Forums, which are indexed by Google _every_ second of _every_ hour of _every_ day, and which probably contain the word 'FreeBSD' a hundred thousand times and turn up in almost _every_ FreeBSD-related search, fail to cause even the slightest peak in these trends? That's bull.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 20, 2010)

What are overall google search trend?



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You mean that the start and existence of the FreeBSD Forums, which are indexed by Google _every_ second of _every_ hour of _every_ day, and which probably contain the word 'FreeBSD' a hundred thousand times and turn up in almost _every_ FreeBSD-related search, fail to cause even the slightest peak in these trends? That's bull.


I guess everyone knows forums.freebsd.org by now and use forums search. lol


----------



## mix_room (Oct 20, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I guess everyone knows forums.freebsd.org by now and use forums search. lol



Very many times google returns forum threads as the first results for searches, especially when FreeBSD is a key word. 

However I still believe that DD has gotten it wrong, how many times FreeBSD is mentioned on the forums is irrelevant, rather google trends represents the number of searches which contain freebsd.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2010)

Then killasmurf86 is right.


----------

